

Every Body's Talking - bootload
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2008/06/20/AR2008062002500.html

======
frossie
Can I make the obvious point that there are significant cultural and even
personal variations in these things.

Exhibit A: If I lean back and cross my arms while you are talking to me, this
generally means "you have said something so interesting I need to sit back,
give you space to finish your point, and think carefully about you said". Not,
as the dude implies, I don't like you and I feel uncomfortable.

